# Balcony Rail remodel



## Aerial (Aug 12, 2010)

We are in the process of remodeling our balcony rail, and making it a little higher for code purposes (theatre exceptions taken into account) and safety issues. I personally don't like the way our balcony is designed due to the main cross aisle being in front of the first row. I feel that this is "backwards." Most spaces I have seen have the main balcony aisle in the middle or balcony rear. This enables less space between the first row and the front balcony edge which creates better visibility. I'm curious if anyone else has a space like this where the main aisle width interferes with visibility towards the stage? What are your safety measures for the edge if this is the main aisle? Also if you don't mind, could you post some pictures if you have them available? I will put some up once I have access to a camera.


----------



## BrockTucker (Aug 13, 2010)

Our balcony has the main asile at the front of the balcony and two asiles splitting the seating into thirds going up. We have railings at the bottom of each asile that are up preshow, intermission and post show, and folded down during the show itself. We almost had to put in a full railing along the front but the folding rails where the stairs are was a compromise with code enforcement.


----------



## jwl868 (Aug 14, 2010)

I know of one high school in this area where the entrances to the balcony are at the foot of the balcony with a walkway in front of the first row of seats. I think there is 4 to 5 feet between the first row of seats and balcony railing. The top rail appeared to be at a safe height. The posts were widely spaced, but I can’t remember what filled the gap. I was sitting in that front row and I don’t remember having any trouble seeing the show, so it must have been some type of clear plastic, like Lucite. I suspect that at a certain row, the top rail obstructs the view.

Joe


----------



## What Rigger? (Aug 16, 2010)

This is the kind of thing dictated strictly by building code, and possibly even municiple codes. Leave it to the project engineer and stay well clear of touching this unless you know you're qualified.


----------



## Aerial (Aug 16, 2010)

What Rigger? said:


> This is the kind of thing dictated strictly by building code, and possibly even municiple codes. Leave it to the project engineer and stay well clear of touching this unless you know you're qualified.


 
I agree. This is definately an issue I wouldn't touch myself. Luckily I am involved in the research of this and am reporting back to the city codes people and architect.

BrockTucker: that sounds like a wonderful solution

We were debating on a short clear wall. I am skeptical of this solution due to keeping it maintained: clean and scratch free. It would have to be a high quality material.


----------



## What Rigger? (Aug 16, 2010)

Lexan maybe? Or whatever they use in banks nowadays at the teller windows (perhaps non-ballistic grade?) Sounds like you're on the right path.


----------



## shiben (Aug 17, 2010)

What Rigger? said:


> Lexan maybe? Or whatever they use in banks nowadays at the teller windows (perhaps non-ballistic grade?) Sounds like you're on the right path.


 
Our arena has a railing with one pipe running around around a mid handrail height, and then thick glass (actual glass) running up to railing height. It looks sort of nice and doesnt interfere with visibility of the basketball court.


----------



## tjrobb (Aug 19, 2010)

Um, anyone thought of the skirt issue? If a woman in a skirt sits in the front row, has glass in front of her... Yeah, could be bad. May want to go solid partition to X", and then clear beyond that.


----------

